# Favorite Walking Shoes (Not sneakers!)



## LovelyLiz (Mar 11, 2010)

I am constantly trying to find shoes I can walk comfortably for several blocks (maybe like up to a mile or so) - just ordinary everyday walking around town - that are super comfortable, good looking, and NOT tennis shoes/sneakers.

Of course walking in tennis shoes is the most comfortable, since they're made for running and exercising in...but they don't work with most outfits. And I do opt for Converse much of the time, but I want a non-sneaker option.

For a while I was going for the Keen mary-janes, and those were very comfortable and cute. The problem with those is that they didn't breathe very well and, well, they didn't smell so great after a little while.

So...since we all know big girls need good walking shoes, share your favorites with me! Thanks!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 11, 2010)

I LOVE these. I wore them so much that they got a hole in them. They're comfy and look okay with a skirt or dress. (i'm not fanciful on shoes since comfort is key when chasing a toddler) 
http://www.payless.com/store/produc...=cat10088&lotId=076092&catdisplayName=Womens+


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 11, 2010)

Sketchers. I have sneakers, slippers and shoes. Love them all!!


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 11, 2010)

Thongs with out a doubt....


----------



## Weeze (Mar 11, 2010)

tee hee. "thongs" Over here, those certainly wouldn't be comfortable to walk in  

Have you tried anything at naturalizer? They aren't the fanciest, but I wear them to work and they're just really, really comfortable and supportive. 
Oh and before anyone thinks I'm stupid for paying that much for a pair of shoes, I live smack between TWO outlets


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 11, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> Thongs with out a doubt....


Word!!! I live in them when not at work.. boo work standards!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks, ladies! Good ideas.

Except, I actually can't really walk too far in thongs (or flip-flops as we call them here) since they don't have great support - or maybe it's just something about the way I walk. But they start making my shins hurt after a little while.

Can you post pics or links to the walking shoes you like best, so I can see the exact ones that work for you?


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't know if you have Havaiana thongs over there but they are very comfy, i must admit ordinary thongs hurt my feet but Havaianas are thicker and have better support..

http://www.citybeach.com.au/en/Footwear/Havaianas/Adults/40766_havaianas-aussie-beaches-thong



> tee hee. "thongs" Over here, those certainly wouldn't be comfortable to walk in




lol ahh yes i can see why you call them thongs, i still have no idea why we call them G strings though, they look nothing like a G...



> "]Word!!! I live in them when not at work.. boo work standards]



lol am the same, i wear my thongs to and from work am trying to think what i can wear now that the weather is cold..


----------



## Tania (Mar 11, 2010)

My favorite walking shoes in the whole world are the Margrete clog by Dansko.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001EJN544/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 (I don't necessarily recommend the seller, I'm posting this link for the pictures)

I have two pairs that I've had over three years - I get them cleaned and refurbished every spring at the local shoe repair shop and they're good as new. The closed toe helps keep the inside fairly clean. 

The Dansko clog line doesn't come in widths, but your shoe store or repair shop can punch out the toe boxes if necessary.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 11, 2010)

The most comfortable walking shoes that work for me are usually in the men's department. I go directly to the men's department at Payless and it's where I find the most comfortable shoes. I've often found a very similar model in the women's department in a comparable size and even in wide, the men's shoe is more comfortable hands down.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 11, 2010)

got These (FAV SHOES) from Zappos - I love them because they are not leather, breath very well, and are so very light. The top strap adjusts.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 11, 2010)

EvilPrincess said:


> got These (FAV SHOES) from Zappos - I love them because they are not leather, breath very well, and are so very light. The top strap adjusts.



Those are freakin' adorable. Why am I only learning about these NOW? lol


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 11, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Those are freakin' adorable. Why am I only learning about these NOW? lol



I know! They are freaking adorable.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 12, 2010)

I LIVE in my converse. Took a couple wears to break them in, now they are perrrrfect. 

I work as a bartender, and being on your feet ALL damn night, you don't realise how sore your feet can get- but my All Stars last


----------



## wtchmel (Mar 12, 2010)

Crocs!! I live in these.They are the most comfortable shoes ever, for walking, anything. I wear them at work(non slip version) and honestly Crocs saved my feet when i had Plantars Faciaitis. Fugly yes, but comfy.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 12, 2010)

wtchmel said:


> Crocs!! I live in these.They are the most comfortable shoes ever, for walking, anything. I wear them at work(non slip version) and honestly Crocs saved my feet when i had Plantars Faciaitis. Fugly yes, but comfy.



I'm envious of those of you can wear crocs. I bought myself a pair after all the rave reviews. Got blisters on my feet where my arches are supposed to be. (i'm flat footed) and had to give them away  
It really sucks having really big feet and flat feet. It's so hard to find shoes that wont hurt! 

I do second what Lilly said. Having huge feet, i often peruse the men's section of a shoe store because they have great shoes.


----------



## Jes (Mar 12, 2010)

One of the best pairs of walking shoes I've had are by the Danish co. Ecco. Looking at their site, it seems styles have changed, but I still trust the workmanship and design. I have a wide foot, about sz 9 (sometimes in the 8-9 range). Of course, I bought my shoes in the fall (1000 years ago) and now, the online site has spring shoes, but I'd still recommend you take a look. There's something similar for sale (similar to what you posted, I mean).


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 12, 2010)

New Balance and Propet makes some very comfy walking shoes and if you get them in black, they look more shoeish....


----------



## Jes (Mar 12, 2010)

Also, any interest in Merrell or Born?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, I have some Born shoes that I like quite a bit. Part of the issue is a lot of my good-ish, cute walking shoes are mary-janes, and then either they get all gross after a while if I wear them all the time w/o socks, or I have to get more socks that match more outfits. 

I do know these brands, and like them (never had anything by Merrell but they look cute) - I'm really wondering if people can recommend specific styles w/in the brands that have done really well for them.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 13, 2010)

best thread idea ever


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Mar 13, 2010)

Not sure if you are also looking for dress sandals that are comfy to walk in as well but I can't say enough about Sofft shoes. My very favorite, most comfortable pair of shoes to walk in (besides my flip flops) are these shoes that I have in a deep red. 

Think I am going to buy a pair in black and brown as well. I've walked all over Minneapolis, Vegas, Chicago, Cancun, etc. in these shoes and they are lovely. Sofft tends to run wide anyway and these will stretch a bit after you wear them. So, if you can get past the sticker shock (they are well worth it) I would recommend them. Oh - and they are on sale right now at Zappos!

ETA - I just read some of the reviews and I realize now that I have the original Adara shoe - not Adara II. The reviews are that this shoes runs narrower and shorter than the one I have. This may or not be a good thing. I think I ended up with just a regular W and it is still always comfy and the back strap needed extra wholes. But the shoe itself - I can't imagine the comfort would have changed. I am still going to order Black and Brown. 

View attachment 9994-856892-d.jpg


----------



## bigbri (Mar 17, 2010)

Pardon me, I am trying to find out who in the past couple of weeks discussed Skechers-Shape-up sneakers. I can't find the thread where they were mentioned and hoped someone could PM me in the right direction. (Oh heavens, what a straight line THAT is!) Thanks for your help.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 17, 2010)

bigbri said:


> Pardon me, I am trying to find out who in the past couple of weeks discussed Skechers-Shape-up sneakers. I can't find the thread where they were mentioned and hoped someone could PM me in the right direction. (Oh heavens, what a straight line THAT is!) Thanks for your help.



I'm pretty sure it was me bri, though I can't remember where I posted about the Shape Ups. OH YEAH! I think I posted about them in the BHM/FFA forum. Ask me anything.


----------



## bigbri (Mar 18, 2010)

Dear LillyBBBW, did you find that they ran true to size? If you normally look for a size "a", did you end up with the Skechers in size "a", or did you need to go up or down a size? You mentioned they really helped your knees and ankles, I have a very stiff right knee and would love something that could help stretch the knee while I walk. Are they difficult to get used to? The photo I saw showed what looked like a very rounded bottom on the shoe, is it easy to balance on? Thank you so much for responding to my post and thank you for your valued answers to my questions. Best wishes always.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 18, 2010)

bigbri said:


> Dear LillyBBBW, did you find that they ran true to size? If you normally look for a size "a", did you end up with the Skechers in size "a", or did you need to go up or down a size? You mentioned they really helped your knees and ankles, I have a very stiff right knee and would love something that could help stretch the knee while I walk. Are they difficult to get used to? The photo I saw showed what looked like a very rounded bottom on the shoe, is it easy to balance on? Thank you so much for responding to my post and thank you for your valued answers to my questions. Best wishes always.



Hey there Bri. I was told to go up a half size in the shoe. I usually wear a men's 9 and I got a 9 1/2 and I'm very happy with it. Where I really feel it working is in my calves and the back of my knees and legs. The curve of the sneaker alows you to extend your leg muscles a little farther. The muscles get a bit more of a workout when you walk. This might cause some mild fatigue in the muscles the first time you wear them. Not painful, just tiring so they recommend you practice with them first before taking them on your usual journeys. They do help I think. I think they will get rid of the stiffness you mentioned.

I will say that they are not good for standing around in. I sing in a choir and used them the other day to stand in. For long term standing they caused terrible fatigue in my feet, like I was standing on a stone. These are basically a walking shoe. Though I do feel that my legs are stronger because of them I did not feel as sure footed in them when I first started wearing them. I was careful when using stairs and so fourth because the rocking motion was unusual for me. Now I use them on the stairs with no problem. They were not difficult to get used to.


----------



## bigbri (Mar 20, 2010)

Dear LillyBBBW- Great info to have for making a buying decision. Thank you for your help and sharing your personal experience with the product.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 20, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I LOVE these. I wore them so much that they got a hole in them. They're comfy and look okay with a skirt or dress. (i'm not fanciful on shoes since comfort is key when chasing a toddler)
> http://www.payless.com/store/produc...=cat10088&lotId=076092&catdisplayName=Womens+



Okay! I actually got these exact shoes today...I went to get a coffee, it was right next to a Payless, I wandered in, saw them, and remembered your post here! 

I'm off to a concert tonight...probably parking far away and doing some walking. Hopefully these shoes will do the trick!


----------



## kayrae (Mar 20, 2010)

I feel silly. I paid about $50 for these Skechers and they look just like the one you posted, HotttiMegan. Could've saved myself some dough. Pretty comfy though.

http://www.skechers.com/shoe_images.page?id=179601


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 22, 2010)

kayrae said:


> I feel silly. I paid about $50 for these Skechers and they look just like the one you posted, HotttiMegan. Could've saved myself some dough. Pretty comfy though.
> 
> http://www.skechers.com/shoe_images.page?id=179601



Yup, I've got the same Sketchers. They are not supportive enough for me tho. They don't hurt my feet or anything, I just don't feel comfy walking in them.


----------



## mel (Mar 22, 2010)

I wear Merrell's...here is their site 

http://www.merrell.com/US/en-US/Home.mvc.aspx


these are my favs  I have a couple of colors.
http://www.merrell.com/US/en-US/Pro...en/Footwear/Filters/Womens/Encore-Groove-Wool


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Mar 23, 2010)

These are by far the most comfy and supportive flip flops (thongs) I've worn. I've walked miles in them and my feet haven't hurt. 

http://www.spadout.com/p/reef-slap-women-s/


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 23, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> I LIVE in my converse. Took a couple wears to break them in, now they are perrrrfect.
> 
> I work as a bartender, and being on your feet ALL damn night, you don't realise how sore your feet can get- but my All Stars last



I waitress part time and i totally do know! i'm looking for new shoes now but they have to be totally plain black, no logo or design. i may check out Converse to see if they have anything like that. My feet are soooooo ugly but i don't care! i just want them to not hurt.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 23, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> I waitress part time and i totally do know! i'm looking for new shoes now but they have to be totally plain black, no logo or design. i may check out Converse to see if they have anything like that. My feet are soooooo ugly but i don't care! i just want them to not hurt.



I love me some Converse and wear them all the time. But they really don't have great support, in my experience. I wouldn't want to walk miles in them or anything - and when I do end up walking a lot in them, sometimes my calves or shins hurt at the end.

Maybe adding some kind of insole would help?

(These don't really fit the thread, since they are actually sneakers...but I still love them! )


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 23, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Okay! I actually got these exact shoes today...I went to get a coffee, it was right next to a Payless, I wandered in, saw them, and remembered your post here!
> 
> I'm off to a concert tonight...probably parking far away and doing some walking. Hopefully these shoes will do the trick!



I hope they worked for you! I forgot to mention that i'm flat footed and it's hard to find shoes for my big flat feet  I love not having to break these shoes in. I got my new pair on Saturday and they're awesome


----------



## talbyo (Mar 23, 2010)

Just seconding the Dansko love mentioned on the last page- I have two pair- the original clogs (my everyday kick-arounds) and a pair of Mary Janes and they are both comfy but supportive, and even the regular widths are roomy enough for my Fred-flinstone-feet! 

View attachment dansko.jpg


View attachment dansko2.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 23, 2010)

talbyo - those are really cute!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 24, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I love me some Converse and wear them all the time. But they really don't have great support, in my experience. I wouldn't want to walk miles in them or anything - and when I do end up walking a lot in them, sometimes my calves or shins hurt at the end.
> 
> Maybe adding some kind of insole would help?
> 
> (These don't really fit the thread, since they are actually sneakers...but I still love them! )



That's what i was afraid of. If i work a double shift i'm on my feet for around 11 hours, so arch support is a necessity. I also have a regular day job that often requires a lot of running around and i don't want to worry about my calves aching.


----------

